# Cooking Blackfin Tuna



## ShurKetch

Just caught a blackfin Tuna and looking for some ideas on how to prepare and cook it............never eaten it before. Thanks!


----------



## lastcast

Congradulations on your catch! :thumbup:


----------



## Wharf Rat

I like to cut it up into little steak chunks, saute on each side for 30-40 seconds or so in a light olive oil, top with some asian fish sauce or asian wasabi sauce and some black sesame seeds, eat and repeat.


----------



## local_hooker

Tuna is best served medium rare to Rare and there are many ways to prepair it. One of my favs is to marinade it in caribbean jerk seasoning and then grill it. Fresh tuna is fantastic.


----------



## lastcast

Ed, for your first time I would go simple so you know how it tastes and then go from there to your liking. The closer to the bloodline the stronger the taste. Hot olive oil (not smokin), a little squirt of lemon juice, sea salt and pepper. Sear on all sides and take it off when you think it's not done. It should look like a rare steak. Try one piece at a time till you get it to where you like it. We had it Tues night when I got home and had scamp last night. :thumbup:


----------



## WhiskeyTangoFoxtrout

Italian Dressing/Grill.com


----------

